# my little girl - 4 mo



## FarrahJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sharing more of my little sweetie. =)


----------



## Nyberg (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazing shots  Her eyes is stunning


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 10, 2010)

I *LOVE* her expression in the middle shot.

She has killer eyes!


----------



## Big (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my god she's so adorable, awesome shots!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2010)

Photos 1 and 2 are my favorites, with the expression and pose in #1 just simply adorable!!!! I have always liked warm brown-tone backgrounds with pinks, light orange, and fuscia-colored clothing.


----------



## Caity (Jan 11, 2010)

I literally squealed out loud... She's adorable. The first and second are my favorites, I can't decide which comes out on top though! They're really wonderful photos. The lighting is amazing and I adore her outfits. Gorgeous little girl and great photos!


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 11, 2010)

I really love the pictures.  She is so cute!  You did a great job.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. Really nice shots. Nice lighting, amazing tones, spot-on focus. Really impressive.

The only thing that caught me a bit was she looked like she had a phantom leg in the first one and the crop was a little snug for my liking.  I thinkt he composition just didn't hit me right, but it's probably a personal thing.

Regardless, all amazing.  I couldn't duplicate that level of quality if I tried.


----------



## kamalzharif (Jan 11, 2010)

wow... i like the first photo.. It brings value because the photo has a eye contact!! nice!!


----------



## mbcreate (Jan 11, 2010)

Photos 1 and 3 are my favorites, your girl is adorable!!!!
Congrats...


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 11, 2010)

VERY very nice!!  She is DARLING and you photo skills are awesome! 

I'm getting ready to do a smash cake session Sunday that I plan on using a brown background and pink tutu (brown/pink theme) glad to know the colors look great together in photos!! I'll post a few when I'm done.....


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 13, 2010)

what a cutie, i love the 3rd one!!!


----------



## vinniemac3 (Jan 13, 2010)

great shots, she's beautiful


----------



## FarrahJ (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 14, 2010)

Hahaha awww love the 2nd and 3rd!  makes me smile!


----------



## mbkPhotography (Jan 15, 2010)

Love the photos :thumbup:, awesome work.  Any setup shots?


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Outstanding.  Mind if I ask how you're setting your lighting, particularly #2?  Thanks!


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice, #1 and 3 are great!


----------



## bittybows (Jan 16, 2010)

Adorable pictures! I especially like #1 and 2. Too cute!


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 16, 2010)

What a gorgeous little girl you have!
Look at her flirting in the first photo, haha!
She's so cute and the photographs prove it!
Aww, babies...:love:


----------



## Blossom101 (Jan 17, 2010)

She is beautiful! I am a big fan of close ups so the close up is my favorite. These are awesome photos, exactly the kind I want to take. Is that flooring real, or something you bought that you can roll up? If so, where can I buy this type of flooring?  I love the wood floor look, with the colorful background.  Also what do you use for the background?  

There is photographer who lives near me, and she takes photos very similar to yours and I can't for the life of me figure out how she gets so many different colors and patterns of backgrounds.  In some of her photos she has paisley print backgrounds in blue and pink, then in some of them she has yellow, pink and many others.  She even has a baseboard at the bottom of the wall.(Then she has the same flooring as you)  I know she can't have that many different colors/wallpapered rooms, do you know how she is doing it?


----------



## Blossom101 (Jan 17, 2010)

One more question, what lens did you use on these?


----------



## FarrahJ (Jan 17, 2010)

it's paper with a fake baseboard (well...a real one that is just clamped to the paper) and a fake wood floor.  I'm working on posting some set-up shots...probably tomorrow


----------



## Blossom101 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of that setup!  Where can you buy a fake wood floor? Does it roll up?  I've been searching for it all day, and can't find anything.


----------



## FarrahJ (Jan 18, 2010)

I ordered mine from Lakeside distributing...they also used to have it at ABC...but I just checked both sites and it says no longer available...Here is a quick search on ebay

Bamboo Office Chair Mat Chairmat 65x47 wood floor desk - eBay (item 110480301982 end time Jan-18-10 14:30:34 PST)


----------

